
“If you live in the future” - lifeisstillgood
A recent post by Joseph Walla used a catchphrase of Garry Tan's "if you live in the future ..."
the idea being you can identify a trend and then an opportunity<p>"If you live in the future, all cars will be electric, so build Tesla Motors"<p>What are your quotes about the future and its opportunities ?
======
ChrisNorstrom
_If you live in the future:_

You won't drive, autonomous cars will come to pick you up and drop you off,
including round trips. That's why 14 out of 15 car dealerships went bust.

You won't use paper, all of your receipts, tax documents, contracts, and mail
will be digital and sent to a i-mail address assigned to every US citizen. And
you'll view all these documents on your "wall screen".

Power cords will found no where. Nearly every device will be powered by
wireless electricity.

You won't have a tv, you'll have a "wall screen" a giant thin film like
flexible plastic sheet covering one of your walls which will display a crisp
high definition picture.

Touch was so last century. "Look and Think" technology is where it's at.
Calibrated Brain wave readers and eye cameras in the corners of your room can
see what elements on the screen you're looking at and can execute commands
based on certain thoughts.

You'll have 1 super computing pc in your home to which you will connect all
your devices and. It. Will. Be. Bad Ass. Because it'll be like a server for
every device your family has it connected to. And contain pretty much all of
your media, documents, and data which will be streamed out to external
devices. Contrary to popular belief in the future everything is NOT in the
cloud, because the cloud costs a corporation money to run and maintain. Back
in the early 2000s era cloud services were popular before companies like
Google and Microsoft realized they were losing money on services that didn't
and couldn't generate a revenue and sunsetted them. Consumers have also lost
trust in someone else keeping their data. Your super PC will be so cheap and
software so easy and automated you'll have no reason not to set one up. Plus
the technologically uneducated of the early 2000s have already died off, as
have several generations of their semi computer literate offspring, leaving a
society that is truly very very tech savvy.

You'll have an e-ID issued by the government which you can use to sign on
securely to important websites that manage your taxes, benefits, payroll,
etc... It will be created in 2021 after facebook (the former issuer of online
IDs) suffers from a massive security breach caused by Chinese Hackers.

Taxes will also be easier, and are no longer done by person but automated.
Employers will upload all payroll information to "intelli-Tax" automatically,
point of sale, e-commerce, even wordpress(which expanded into a life managment
software called ) shops will collect and report payments.

If you live in the future, you'll still hear people talk about how 2087 is the
year of consumer linux, and you'll still roll your eyes and laugh. And linux
still won't get it.

~~~
ibudiallo
And privacy will be will called the P word, it will be offending to people
when you keep things to your self.

~~~
reeses
Why? What do you have to hide?

 _Backs away suspiciously_

------
lifeisstillgood
If you live in the future, 80% of all office jobs will be remote working - so
build service office spaces and lots more coffee shops.

~~~
jethroalias97
People always say that remote working will be the way of the future, but
humans remain extremely social animals. So much of what we do is guided by
genetics and it seems to be human nature that if you don't see someone's face
on a regular basis it is very difficult to create an intimate or trusting
relationship.

This seems to be one of the main pain points when it comes to outsourcing work
abroad, people seem to work best and collaborate the most when they interact
frequently in person. In Pixar Story, I recall Jobs saying he designed the
headquarters specifically for unplanned collaboration. As much as the world
changes, people remain the same.

------
cousin_it
If you live in the future, most humans will be hopelessly outcompeted and
economically redundant, due to technologies like intelligence amplification,
mind uploading and artificial intelligence. So... I don't have any good
suggestions, it looks like doom from any angle, maybe you should spend some
time thinking about it? Or just enjoy life while you can?

~~~
informatimago
If you live in the future, the (robotic) economy will have moved where there
is money to be made: in space, on the asteroids, and you'll be left on Earth
to your own devices.

------
jtemplin
If you live in the future, people will no longer trust the cloud with their
plaintext, so build end-to-end encryption systems.

------
etkombros
If you live in the future, people will still care about classical Chinese
literature (because people still care about classical Chinese literature _now_
and it's not like Confucius lived in this millennium). So study classical
Chinese, if you think it's interesting.

~~~
contingencies
Agreed. I would actually bring that one level more abstract as follows:

If you live in the future, conventional information technology related
skillsets will have become largely obsolete through automation resulting from
advances in human computer interfaces (derived from computational linguistics
and the merged fruits of ontology-oriented and iterative-generative-gist
programming).

In its stead, a degree of social concern for the creation and consumption of
human art and philosophy of all eras will become the primary occupation of
many during their waking hours, to levels previously considered to be an
impossible, utopian myth.

------
contingencies
If you live in the future, large scale agricultural monocultures will be
quaint tangents of history. All children will accept as self-evident that
producing greater varieties of food in heterogeneous environments more closely
resembling natural ecosystems, in a decentralized fashion with proximity to
places of habitation (and therefore consumption) is not only simpler and
cheaper, but also healthier due to reduced requirements for artificial
components (fertilizers and pesticides), eliminates the majority of
transportation and storage overheads, and largely resolves related concerns
around pollution and reduced nutritive capacity.

~~~
lifeisstillgood
If you can get bbc iplayer look for a radio programme on vertical farming - a
similar concept (mono-culture plants grown indoors in warehouses in cities in
hydroponic environments).

Ok not Herero-environments but still similar

~~~
contingencies
I guess you meant
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01snbm2/Vertical_Farm...](https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01snbm2/Vertical_Farming/)

 _By 2050 the population of the world is expected to grow to over 9 billion
and proponents of "vertical farming" believe growing food in cities would use
less land and resources than traditional outdoor methods, reduce transport
costs and fossil-fuel emissions. As vertical farms start to spring up in
Sweden, Vancouver and the Netherlands, Ella McSweeney investigates whether
they could provide a cost-effective solution that will increase yields or if
it is just another example of head in the clouds utopian thinking._

Sounds good but playback fails both on Firefox + Chrome under Linux. Torrent,
someone?

------
Bjorkbat
If you live in the future, you'll have access to relatively cheap VR headsets,
so build an online classroom platform that delivers content through immersive
VR classrooms, rather than embedded video.

------
LarryMade2
When a crime or accident happens in the future the first responders will be
(quad?) copter camera drones to record information, provide crowd control, and
record the scene for possible wrongdoers at the scene or fleeing. Other drones
may be used to deliver vital emergency medications/equipment from local
hospitals to accident/disaster scenes.

So build drones that:

a) have proper sirens lights, etc

b) can fly to any street address and canvas the area visually and communicate
with people on the scene

c)and be stored and launched from neighborhood automated deployment stations

~~~
reeses
Pfft, that's so, like, ten minutes from now.

------
hugs
If you live in the future, you know more work is and will be done by robots.
However, there will be human jobs for designing and programming robots... So,
start a robotics company!

------
lifeisstillgood
If you live in the future, a diagnosis of most symptoms will be done from a
pinprick at home, so become a medical researcher not a GP

(Ok an example of what not to do - far too negative)

~~~
lowmagnet
…so build the sensors

~~~
dataisfun
Or build the secure data platform for all that data to be portable, which is
what we're doing at Patients Know Best :)

------
lifeisstillgood
If you live in the future, laser guns will be able to shoot down jet fighters
from miles away, so build trade agreements.

~~~
ISL
So invest in retroreflectors.

------
ChrisAntaki
_If you live in the future:_

Linux will be the leading gaming platform, so build a Linux optimized gaming
engine.

------
alenox
If you live in the future, you and everyone you know is healthy and fit. This
is due, in large part, to a food delivery system that uses your medical data
to plan and deliver meals for you.

------
extrafox
If you live in the future everyone will be able to create movies and other
shows, so content will be free but we will pay (or watch ads) for services to
find the content we want to watch.

~~~
ibudiallo
And they may call it utoob

------
scottmcleod
If you live in the future collaboration and creativity are the norm.

------
leephillips
If you live in the future, medical science will have made lifespans so long
that you won't do anything because there will never be a reason not to
procrastinate.

~~~
lifeisstillgood
I will give you my reply tomorrow :-)

------
31reasons
If you live in the future, you don't have to think, everything will be
predicted for you.

~~~
reeses
Hey, leave the future perfect out of my perfect future.

------
esayas
have you guys read this: <http://esayas.com/post/52052551164> \- the future is
already there in the universe. humans are just villagers to get it.

------
thoughtcriminal
If you live in the future, garbage is gold. Garbage will be used to build
business empires. Garbage will be sold, sorted, repurposed and resold in ways
unimaginable, so determine what future assets you are throwing out.

Puts the saying _"find something no one else wants to do and make a career out
of it"_ in a whole new light.

Bonus Prediction: William Gibson will write a novel about garbage.

~~~
reeses
If you live in the future, your Amazoogle is composing new William Gibson
novels on the topics of your choice.

If I live in the future, I enjoy reading William Gibson™ slashfic about the
heroes of my favorite mimetic Hyuman Companions and orcas.

